# Soldering iron tips?!



## Aepoc (Dec 11, 2007)

I was wondering if all those master flashaholic modders out there could give me some feedback on soldering tools and technique. I have a Weller temp adjustable soldering iron and have been using a long conical tip. This tip does not perform as I wish so today I purchased a screw driver stile tip.

Please explain your favorite setup (tip style) and include any helpful hints to improve my technique.

Thanks in advance


----------



## DonShock (Dec 11, 2007)

Try this thread

In general, I prefer the screwdriver style tips. To get a good solder joint you need to make a heat bridge between the two parts you are soldering, the iron, and the solder itself. The screwdriver tips allow you to put more surface area of the iron tip with the parts for better heat transfer. With the conical tips, you can only get the one point on the curved edge of the tip in contact. I only use the conical tip for the smallest jobs on SMD soldering. It's good to have a variety of tip sizes and change them as needed for the job. You always want to use the largest one you can without being too big.


----------



## SafetyBob (Dec 16, 2007)

Aepoc, follow Don's thread link he put here. His very well written tutorial on what to do and use is priceless. It changed the way I did soldering from so-so to "now that's the way it should look". 

I have a nice Weller WTCPT unit that was given to me by a retiring electrical guy at work. I was getting dissappointed with my results until I followed Don's instructions to the letter. I need to get a new tip because mine is rather old. Even though it still functions well, I would like to see what a new tip would do. The "old" guy had a screwdriver tip 

I am finding that having a good magnifying glass to see what I am soldering is just as important as the iron too. If your not needing glasses yet, you will as trying to solder on those little regulator boards can be tough unless you can see where you are putting that heat. It has made a big difference in my work.....along with a new third hands setup from GRS. Recommend you look into that too. LuxLuther and all of us had a big thread on the value of one. Again, it made a big difference too.


----------



## richdsu (Dec 16, 2007)

Try using Solder of Smaller Diameter ( 0.8mm or 0.6mm )for your soldering jobs. You will find it easier to melt and solder.

You will also need to replace new Solder Tip over a period of time of usage when your solder iron is not getting hot enough it use to be.


----------



## LukeA (Dec 16, 2007)

Eutectic solder, if you don't already know about it.


----------



## roadie (Dec 16, 2007)

soldering .... practise makes prefect 

for light works, i was recommended to use jus a 25/30 watt soldering pen, and 0.8mm or less for solders ,,,,,

keep it up
cheers


----------



## JimmyM (Dec 16, 2007)

I use a Weller WES51. For SMD I use the fine conical tip, For small wire and thru-hole stuff I use a small screw driver tip, For bigger stuff and soldering SMD MOSFETs I use a large screw driver tip.
For solder I tried .032" 60/40 solid core, but like .022 rosin core better. I think I'll buy some Kester 3.3% rosin core. I use a Kester flux pen for surface prep. I just love the way solder flows in a nicely fluxed joint.
I'm considering a hot air unit for SMD.


----------



## HarryN (Dec 17, 2007)

I tried and tried to learn to solder with wire - sometimes it worked, other times it did not. I am just not patient enough to keep the tip clean, etc.

I have switched to solder paste for all electrical soldering. Once you have tried it, you will never go back to regular wire solder, esp if you are new to soldering. I just cannot believe the difference. I can hand solder 10 or more nice joints in the time it takes for me to do one or two the old way.


----------



## Aepoc (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks guys,

I decided to go with one size bigger than a fine connical tip for my weller iron. It works perfectly for my setup. No more problems.

It seems my problem was jumping from a 45w radioshack iron to a better soldering iron and using the incorrect tip. It seemed for a while that I was experiencing a regression in my soldering skills.


----------

